# Endurance- fly-fishing boat build.



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

I just bought some expensive furniture grade pine that is absolutely beautiful. Next to zero knots, dense straight and dry. $10.09 per 8 foot board 0_0! I have used this wood to build furniture in the past and it is worth the money. This will be used to form the 7 2x3 frames called for as step 1 in the plans. This should be enough to do all the frames (minus transoms) for both boats. 

Cost to date for both boats:$150.99


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

A lot of boats share similarities, that green bandit reminds me of the slayer skiffs ,"skinny boats" which has nice lines but wish it was bigger 👍 ill be watching your build 👍what size motor yall gonna run ? Suzuki 20 would be sweet i bet or tahatsu 30 👍


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

The plans call for a 6hp max. This factored into my boat plan choice. I was able to get a new in box hangkai 6hp mercury clone for $425 cash. I just finished the break in. The little 6hp will plane my 120lb 1436 jon boat with two people. Jeff quoted me 15-18 mph with that motor and the endurance. If me and my wife can get on plane and cruise 10 to 12 mph I will be more than happy.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Id find it really had not to stretch it to 5'-5" or so ,so it could handle that suzuki 20 a manual short shaft is only 97 lbs

But i understand you already plan for the 6 and have it on hand 👍😎


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mr.jake said:


> Hi everyone. Name is Jake. My good friend and I will be building two small boats side by side over the next few months. We will be building modified versions of Jeff Spiras Endurance fly fishing/ flats boat. My design will have a grab bar and cooler in the center with the traditional skiff interior lay out similar to the boat pictured. The goal is to have a boat around 100-150 pounds that will be transported on my ladder rack. This will give me and my wife the ability to take it on beach vacation without the issue of space to park a trailer. We plan to take it to Panama city FL for our 1 year wedding anniversary in April 2022.


Looks like a great project! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

I already have a nissan/ tohatsu 25 hp two stroke long shart for the future bateau fs18 that I will put on a trailer. This is the light weight leisure/ explorer better than a canoe boat


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I don't like to be negative, but a couple of thoughts come to mind: In 2004, I rented a little 12 ft jon boat with 6 hp motor at Okefenokee and spent a day fooling around in the swamp. I was surprised at how well it did and it did plane cleanly, but there was only myself at 180#, a soft sided 6 packer with a couple of blue ice chunks and a couple of Pepsis and my camera & light tripod. Total load in the boat was under 200#.

You put more gear and another person in that thing and I'm very afraid you'll be disappointed. If it's only rated for a very marginal 6 hp, I'd seriously look into upgrading construction to allow at least a 9.9, which you can still carry away in one hand. That extra 1/3 hp increase would make a huge difference.

Also, I did a lot of boat work some years ago in the Pacific NW and built a couple of small ones. I don't remember sources et al now, but the big whoop-de-doo was for "CVG" Douglas Fir. (Clear Vertical Grain) Hokay, I jumped on the band wagon and for a project, I special ordered a 16 ft CVG Fir 2x4 at a lumber yard. Don't remember the price, but it was horrendous.

When it came in, it was a really beautiful piece of wood....then I tried to pick it up. I swear that board was made of cement, prob'ly with rebar in it. Migawd, it was heavy.....and I never did use it because of that.

My point is to personally check each piece as you buy it - even same species can have widely varying weights, depending on tightness of grain, moisture level, etc. Choose the lightest of each.....it can really add up. If you have a source, maybe even look into Sitka Spruce. Good Luck.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks for the advice on weight. I'm actually going much lighter than the plans call for with .23" & .18-.20 ply for the decking with fillets at all the frame and keelson joints. If the boat will beat a slight current and me and my little lady don't have to paddle for miles I will be happy. The boat is to be named "Where is the rush?" So a 6 horse ought to do it.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Frames 1 -7 are cut and ready to be glued and screwed. We still have to cut the transom and stem pieces. We were able to get the 7 frames cut for two boats as well as make heavy duty card stock paper templates for the frames. We put them on pictured spool to use when we glue up our frames. Not bad for 2 men 8.5 hours on our first day!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice start. I built Spira’s Ka-Joe, heavily modified. I have a 25 2-stroke on it and it runs 28 ish with just me.

I agree with the other guys that you’re going to want more motor, I’d step up to a 15 2-stroke personally, it won‘t be too much for that boat as long as the transom is braced properly.

However, the good thing about that design is it won‘t have a hard planing transition like a jon boat does, so you’ll get decent speeds even if it doesn’t really get it on step.

*Edit: *Scratch that. Looked at the design from the side and it’s not a planing hull anyways. You should move along ok with your 6 hp.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

I have a 1436 jon with a 25 tohatsu. This is a lighter easy to transport option for vacations and exploring.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^thats got to be a blast 😁 my father inlaw had a similar hull with 15 Johnson we was lucky as teenagers not to kill ourselves 😆👍was a really fun boat specially for running up small creeks to camp out 😉 i remember us collecting clams from the creek to make a pot of clam stew when we camped out was awesome, those was the good days !


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Sounds like fun for sure! Qe plan to camp the French broad with our jon boat this spring. I miss my previous boat a lot. It was a 14ft alumacraft v hull with a 73 johnson 25 it was very quick and could turn on a dime. I rented a big boat center console in Florida and for me 14-16 foot is my favorite. I love small easy to handle tiller boats


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I agree had my best time in smaller tiller boats 👍😁 and never had a shortage of fish ...


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

A little more progress. Drew out the transom patter snd purchased remaining wood needed for both boats. Plan to build transom and hopefully glue up frames with week.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Cool project


----------



## Chass (Oct 1, 2020)

Really like that upswept bow with the casting deck behind it....I understand true flats boats don't want to catch the wind but I have buried the bow enough times to appreciate this design!


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

We worked about 12 man hours today. We glued up the frames and transoms. Having the templates ready to tape to the board and all the lap joints sanded made for quick work of the frames. 







q


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

This will be my set up. The deck will extend from the 2nd frame to the stem.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Found a grab bar. Expensive but looks well built.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mr.jake said:


> We worked about 12 man hours today. We glued up the frames and transoms. Having the templates ready to tape to the board and all the lap joints sanded made for quick work of the frames.
> View attachment 191401
> q
> View attachment 191400
> ...


Looks like she’s coming to life!👍


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Transoms cut and strong backs made. 3 man hours.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Frames transom and stem pieces mounted for ONE boat 10 man hours


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

attached keelson and square up frames. 2 man hours. It is starting to look like something now!


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

A gift from my wife for Christmas. 25 quart. I will make a cushion for it that she will sit on . Boat will be color matched to this on the outside of the hull with a pale grey interior.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mr.jake said:


> View attachment 191953
> 
> A gift from my wife for Christmas. 25 quart. I will make a cushion for it that she will sit on . Boat will be color matched to this on the outside of the hull with a pale grey interior.


Looks like your wife is a keeper! Great gift!


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

First major mistake found. Frame four is two inches off center in the strong back. No bid deal I will trace our frame 4 from boat #2 and cut the old frame from the keel with a oscillating saw. First mistake of many. I won't let this rain on my parade I'm thankful to have the time and funds to build this.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Solution


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Chine logs toward stem bowed badly. Thank God for the invention of the power plainer! I will affix the panels to the frames with additional thickened epoxy in an effort to smooth out the edges. I believe it won't affect performance as the slightly concave bend seems to be the forward portion of the boat. The plaining surface and transom portion of the boat is a smooth curvature















j


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Mr.jake said:


> Chine logs toward stem bowed badly. Thank God for the invention of the power plainer! I will affix the panels to the frames with additional thickened epoxy in an effort to smooth out the edges. I believe it won't affect performance as the slightly concave bend seems to be the forward portion of the boat. The plaining surface and transom portion of the boat is a smooth curvature
> View attachment 192340
> 
> View attachment 192342
> ...


6 man hours


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Scarfed together the sheer clamps. Once again I thank God for the many benefits of the power plainer and for the newly built Lincolnton NC harbor freight franchise and their low price and temporarily effective power tools.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

2 man hours including practicing twice with scrap wood. The good ole plainer to the rescue.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice job dude. The bow in the chine logs makes it look like station F5 is too narrow. Could just be the pic though.
Will this be foam or wood core?


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

They are to speck I think. I should have beveled the frames 1/4" on the binding side. Will do that on the sheer clamps. It will be .20 ply with 4oz zynole on the bottom and sides of the hull wich equals 10oz to 15oz fiberglass depending on who you ask. It is more abrasion and puncture resistant than fiberglass. It is similar to Kevlar and has more stretch than glass. Inside the hull will be two layers of 6oz glass. The foam then a deck with two 4oz layers on the underside and zynonl on the top of deck/sole.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

10 man hours spent fairing frames and scarfing joints that failed during testing.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm enjoying this thread, keep up the good work and pictures


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

12 man hours spent today making the scarfing jig and scarfing together the 6 sheer clamp/rub rails for both boats.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for the update. I am enjoying this!


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

5 man hours. Sheer clamp glued and screwed. Stem trimmed. Starting to see some fruits of my labor. The scarfed 17ft board is nice and strong and bent just fine at the scarf between the frames.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Here is the layout of the waterproof buoyancy tanks/ dry storage. Two 24x12 at the bilge one 8" ancor storage box and a 22 ×18 large box.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Finally figured out how to use the west system scarf tool (16 man hours est) The learning curve is steep but I think we are good to go now.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

6 man hours. Got one side sheathed with plywood. COMING TOGETHER!


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Finished up the sides and trimmed excess plywood off. Attempted to fill some of the screw holes with thickened epoxy (ran some, not quite thick enough). 8 man hours.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

First layer of .20" ply bottom down and glued. Second layer of plywood (not in photos) rough cut to shape. Screw holes drilled and marked. 16 man hours.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

120 man hours estimated thus far. Not all hours recorded here. I not going to be done before our vacation but that is okay. I may never get to build another boat so I am taking my time and enjoying the process.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Got the second layer of plywood epoxyed to the bottom. 3 man hours. I coated each face to be glued with regular epoxy then added and spread a layer of thickened epoxy then attached with #8 1" stainless wood screws.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

1 layer of 6oz fiberglass on the bottom. 4oz on sides, 4oz xynole on transom. 14 man hours. Worked from 4pm to 6am. Weather was right and my wife was out of town. Once I started I couldn't shop and then I really couldn't stop when I have only one side left to glass. Turned out much better than I thought. No wo sand out imperfections. Add a second 4 oz layer to sides and cover all of hull with xynole 4oz.


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

Mr.jake said:


> Hi everyone. Name is Jake. I will be building a modified version of Jeff Spiras Endurance fly fishing/ flats boat. My design will have a grab bar and cooler in the center with the traditional skiff interior lay out similar to the boat pictured. The goal is to have a boat around 100-150 (probably going to be more like 200lb unfortunately)pounds that will be transported on my ladder rack. This will give me and my wife the ability to take it on vacations without the issue of space to park a trailer.


Nice


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

Mr.jake said:


> View attachment 201715
> View attachment 201716
> 
> 1 layer of 6oz fiberglass on the bottom. 4oz on sides, 4oz xynole on transom. 14 man hours. Worked from 4pm to 6am. Weather was right and my wife was out of town. Once I started I couldn't shop and then I really couldn't stop when I have only one side left to glass. Turned out much better than I thought. No wo sand out imperfections. Add a second 4 oz layer to sides and cover all of hull with xynole 4oz.


So cool


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Boat building resumed. 24 man hours this week. Faired with micro balloons and wood flower. Sandeded everything then Got the transom covered with xynole. Also glassed the sides. I reinforced the corners of the transom and the bow with 6 ounce tape. I put some 6 ounce glass on the front foot of the bottom and sides for some extra impact resistance. The sides are dine in a second layer of 4 ounce fiberglass. Sure has been fun  lots of progress this week. I'm hoping to xynole the sides and bottom tomorrow. Once that's done I will fair one more time then paint this motha


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Using masking tape to protect the edges then trimming while the epoxy is green has been very helpful. Starting to feel like all this work has been worth it. I think I've got about 150 hours in this beast now.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Sides sanded cleaned with denatured alcohol and 1st coat of epoxy applied yesterday. Turned out well. I trimmed the upper edge along my tape line with a box cutter. 8 man hours. 
























158 hours total as of yesterday.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Sanded side/edge and bottom. cleanded bottom and sides with denatured alcohol. Xynole bottom sheet cut. 4" fiberglass tape cut and positioned on edges and corners of transom.
















Tarps put up for storm that is coming. Was going to epoxy today but didn't want it to get wet if the cross winds are string or the tarps let loose. Plan to get back on it Thursday. 4 man hours today. Total to date 162 hours.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Got the seams epoxyed with the 4 inch tape and the bottom layer of zynol on. This xynole absorbed a crazy amount of epoxy. Almost 1.5 gallons and that is inky the first coat. This boat will be much heavier due to the xynole but I think it is worth it for the extra durability. Looks like I will be trailering it instead of putting it on a my ladder rack. I will likely have to get a larger motor as well.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mr.jake said:


> Got the seams epoxyed with the 4 inch tape and the bottom layer of zynol on. This xynole absorbed a crazy amount of epoxy. Almost 1.5 gallons and that is inky the first coat. This boat will be much heavier due to the xynole but I think it is worth it for the extra durability. Looks like I will be trailering it instead of putting it on a my ladder rack. I will likely have to get a larger motor as well.


Probably not a bad idea. Save your back, save your energy for the fishing!👍


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

The Fin said:


> Probably not a bad idea. Save your back, save your energy for the fishing!👍


Yeah I ain't getting any younger. Getting excited. Hope to be flipping the boat by next month.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Initial fair done boat rolled 2 coats epoxy. Now I'm in the process of sanding it down to smooth out the zynol and find voids in the lamination. Plan to sand down. These spots to bare wood. Patch with zynol the sand and fare. This stuff is a struggle to sand. It takes atleast 4 times as long as fiberglass. Should be suuuuper tough against abrasion.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Got the zynole patches on. Total time to date 170 hours


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Nate38 (4 mo ago)

very cool!


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

10 more hours sanding. Total fair compound applied to seames, rear planing surface, and the transition from bottom to transom edge.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Today more sanding. Also rounding the edges by hand with 80 grit.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Just finished the fairing and taped the edges. I have the bottom taped because I will be using this:









And the top edge will be a wood rub rail attached with brass screws and semi permanent b4000 3m caulk.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Now to do a final coat of epoxy on the sides to smooth out the fuzz from the zynole. Then i will sand the sides and transom to 320 grit for painting. I will leave the bottom at 80 grit as per the instructions for the fasco super slick. I want the super slick to ba 2 inches above the water line. SHOULD I GO WHITE OR BLACK FOR THE BOTTOM? Imput would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

These will be the colors


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

That will be the colors and this pattern roughly.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

This was going to be the line that separated the green sides from the white fasco superslick bottom. Instead I will be covering the entire bottom and sides with the superslick. This week I will finish sanding to 80 grit and hopefully instal the rub rail while I wait for the fasco stuff to arrive.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Two coats of fasco steelflex applied. My lovely lady even tipped the first coat for me while I rolled it. Now to sand and apply two more coats. I'm at the 200 hour mark now after all the sanding and prep.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

3 more coats of steel flex. Came out nice. Will still paint over it.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Sanded steelflex and used a 17" auto body sander on the back half of the boat. With the 5inch orbital i could feel some variencens. I wanted to be sure I had a nice flat plaining surface. 8 more hours. Total so far 208 hours.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Added in the brass that will be my bow eye.















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

212 hours in.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Scarf jig 
















Scarfed joints for rub rails.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Sanded with 120. Found some raised spots where I sanded into the zynol and some gouges around the brass plugs. Used some wood flower epoxy to full the low spots and exposed zynol. Tomorrow I paint the first coat. Total hours:215


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

Two coats of duralux. 
I had extra brown paint and figured this would be good for the base layers. That way I can see how deep the scratches are when I check the bottom at the end of the season. Next its time to paint the sides white. Will likely take several coats to cover up the brown. 5 man hours (my lovely wife helped) total 220 hours.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

1st coat of ultralux premium enamel yacht paint. The durlalux brown didn't require priming the epoxy. The durlaluxbis serving as a primer for the duralux. 3 more coats to go. Then I will paint what is brown the blue similar in shade to the cooler in yhe first two photos. Getting excited! After the paint is done I will soak the interior with epoxy, install the rub rail and water test before moving on to the interior hatches and deck.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

two coats of white then sand.


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

two more coats of white. Next painting bottom greenish blue. 8 hours painting and sanding. Total 228 hours


----------



## Mr.jake (Sep 23, 2020)

2coats Duralux enamel "cruiser blue" paint. Will let cure for two days. Sand then final two coats. 600 grit sand wash and wax. The we flip her and soak hull with two coats penetrating epoxy and fillets.








231 hours.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

This has been fun for me. It must be so rewarding for you. Great work! And thanks!


----------

